
Ask HN: Should paywall links get upvoted? - daveloyall
Should paywall links get upvoted?
======
DanBC
What dang said:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)

------
daveloyall
Yep. I can circumvent the paywall, or I might be a subscriber.

------
minimaxir
Yes.

------
daveloyall
Nope. Not even if I can circumvent the paywall. Posting paywall links serves
neither HN nor me nor the publisher.

